# Weight Loss After C-section.



## Caitlin.

I gained 30lbs during my pregnancy and I lost around 20lbs after the c-section but I'm still stuck in the 160s and cannot lose it. What's the best way? I'm just to the point that I feel disgusted with myself. I'm wearing 4 jean sizes bigger than before I got pregnant. My arms are also big. I got stretch marks on the inside of my thighs. Is there any stretch mark creams that work really good?

Thank you. :)


----------



## starlight2801

I don't know hun but I'm in the same boat and I'm sure the period of doing not alot after my section didn't help.

I never noticed my arms getting so huge but they really are :-(

Advice, someone, please :) xx


----------



## cleckner04

I had a c-section too and I just started trying to lose the baby weight after Emma's 1st birthday. :dohh: But I just do normal stuff like walking and I ride my recumbent bike every night. My stomach was never perfect but it is definitely shrinking and the little flap that hangs over the scar is getting smaller and smaller. So all I can tell you is to just change up your routine a bit if you are stuck. The 30 day shred has some amazing ab routines if you want something more extreme for abs. I know I personally didn't feel up to doing workouts like that until Emma was much older bc my scar was infected and I wasn't back to 'normal' until closer to 6 months after the birth.


----------



## mons75

Are you breast feeding?

If you are adamant to lose it and are prepared for hardcore then buy the Tracy Anderson 30day book or her metamorphosis dvds.

A dvd comes with the book as well.

There are menues as well in there. I haven't tried it myself but I usually do her dvds.

You need to do her workouts 6 days a week. Its a comittment, not easy.


----------



## Caitlin.

I did not breast feed my daughter but I did the first 3 weeks. I'm still trying to lose the baby weight. I've lost 26 pounds since August 2011. But I'm still technically overweight so I'm still working on it.


----------

